# Let them grow



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been seeing a lot of people picking little nibbler shrooms. Wait till they get bigger if you can leave them. That's if you can. Some places you can't. I personally watched one the past week grow from 3/4 inch to 4 inches tall. If I can figure out how to post pics I would. Sorry to rant.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Plus, if you pick those little tiddlers, they haven't gotten mature enough to broadcast their spore which is the whole purpose of the mushroom's existence in the first place. I, of course, have no such problem because I can't see the doggone things until they're fairly well along. This makes me envious of those who can actually spot the teeny, tiny ones hidden among the leaves. But, you do what you can.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

It pays to leave them if you can, but it also depends on where they are growing and weather conditions, as to how big they will get. I picked some really nice blacks today that I had left 10 days ago. They were no bigger than my thumb, and pale brown at the time. Today, even know it has been cool the last week or so, they were exceptionally bigger and prime. The soil.... deep dark loamy type, is what they like and we've had enough moisture to allow them to gain size....even with the cool temps. Other areas the blacks were starting to get brittle and were half the size of those bigger ones i picked.
My rule of thumb on blacks is that no matter the size, if the top is jet black, they are at or near maturity and aren't likely to gain much more size....pale, to brown, they still have some time left and leave em if possible.


----------

